# Korean? Queen Cell Frames?



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

I was given some what I think are queen cell frames by an 80 year old Korean beekeeper. The cell cups seem so close together. Are they queen cell cups? Aren't they too close together? How do they separate them?


----------



## JSL (Sep 22, 2007)

They are made for royal jelly production and not designed for finished queen cells or separating. Below is a link for an Ebay auction that sells a newer version.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/10pcs-38CM-...960460?hash=item4884480fcc:g:jEsAAOSwHnFV1cJ-


----------



## tazke (Mar 23, 2015)

They make a small cup that pushes into these for raising queens. I have used them for a couple years. They work great. I got 1,000 for $7 if I recall. I mounted the whole bar and use every other or every third. Yours look to be cut down from the longer bars.


----------



## tazke (Mar 23, 2015)

http://m.ebay.com/itm/NEW-1000pcs-B...-Queen-Rearing-Equip-/161036332999?nav=SEARCH


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

So they are from China mostly.
I used them to make the big fat juicy queens on a graft.
There is no shortage of RJ there for the developing larvae.
Yes, they are too close together for the queen cups. You can
cut them out individually or use every other one for the graft. But separating
the cells after they are capped is not that easy.
I got the loose 1000s not knowing what I was doing in my first
year. Now adapting them to make the universal non-graft cell frame
for the queen to lay directly in them. No more grafting for me.


----------

